# Anniversary gift dilemma



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Wife and I wanted to go to the Maldives for our honeymoon but ended up in Dubai as the wedding made the former unaffordable. Decided after our honeymoon that we'd go to the Maldives for our first anniversary as our gift to each other, and 10 months later it's all booked. 

Now, this is costing me an arm and leg and since the wedding I've struggled to get out of overdraft and still have a bit of the holiday left to pay off So we promised each other we'd not get any other gift, or limit any gift to something low cost, infact she told me she'd be angry if I got her anything expensive.

Now I've learnt that women can be complicated and ofter say something when they don't really mean it! My question is, will she be dissapointed if I actually get something cheap and cheerful? Is it ok to get something cheap, fun and cheeky rather than expensive, romantic and meaningful?


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd get her something cheap but meaningful. For instance, you could fill a jar with pieces of paper on which you write down things you love about your wife. It won't cost you much, but the time and effort you put into it would probably be appreciated.

I worry that when you say "cheeky" you are meaning "lacking meaning/ effort."


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

alton said:


> Wife and I wanted to go to the Maldives for our honeymoon but ended up in Dubai as the wedding made the former unaffordable. Decided after our honeymoon that we'd go to the Maldives for our first anniversary as our gift to each other, and 10 months later it's all booked.
> 
> Now, this is costing me an arm and leg and since the wedding I've struggled to get out of overdraft and still have a bit of the holiday left to pay off So we promised each other we'd not get any other gift, or limit any gift to something low cost, infact she told me she'd be angry if I got her anything expensive.
> 
> Now I've learnt that women can be complicated and ofter say something when they don't really mean it! My question is, will she be dissapointed if I actually get something cheap and cheerful? Is it ok to get something cheap, fun and cheeky rather than expensive, romantic and meaningful?


Let me tell you something: if she gets mad at you for getting her something cheap after you just spent $ on a romantic MALDIVES vacation, she is not worth the hassle. NOT!

Omg I want to go to the Maldives. I am pretty sure I can fit in your suitcase. Promise I won't bother you guys at all as long as you let me get there


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

In fairness she did pay for like 20% of it, what if she gets me something really good on top of that? 

Sorry, I travel light. 



Couleur said:


> I'd get her something cheap but meaningful. For instance, you could fill a jar with pieces of paper on which you write down things you love about your wife. It won't cost you much, but the time and effort you put into it would probably be appreciated.
> 
> I worry that when you say "cheeky" you are meaning "lacking meaning/ effort."


Good idea but it's really hard to think of something that she will like. I was thinking of getting her a locket with my picture inside, I know it would make her laugh (private joke), but it's still kinda nice and it could have sentimental value if she chooses to make it sentimental. 

On the other hand, it could get a little giggle followed by dissapointment before vanishing forever!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

You are so thoughtful! Your wife is a lucky woman. Can you get her something expensive on the cheap...like via Ebay or some discount store?

I like the locket idea, but I think you're right. You get her nothing and she will be disappointed, but something inexpensive yet thoughtful seems perfect.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

You've been married only a year, right? And you've had a big expensive wedding (she paid for it partly) and she told you she'd be upset if you got her something expensive for the anniversary. Sounds to me like she's very clear - she doesn't want a big gesture gift. 

I've been married longer than you and I wouldn't be upset with my husband if he got me something inexpensive but meaningful. He has lavished expensive gifts on me, but some of the best gifts he's given me haven't cost more than $25 USD. One of the best gifts I got from him was a handwritten letter. You could do that if you think she'd like it. Maybe put in writing what your first year together meant to you. 

The locket idea is good too. 

Gifts don't have to be expensive to be meaningful.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Letter not a bad idea, might get one of those cards with a big sheet of blank paper inside for a letter like she did for Valentines day. 

Thank's guys, bit more confident about not needing to splash out on anything now.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Get her a couples massage or something like that.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Wow!

Sleep Underwater in the Maldives


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

For my birthday, my H bought/sent me a genuine 'Message in a Bottle'. What I liked most about it was that it was 'different'. He had to go looking/planning for it. And I know from paying the visa bill that it wasn't real expensive. I love it and am displaying it proudly on on our sofa table.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

alton said:


> Is it ok to get something cheap, fun and cheeky rather than expensive, romantic and meaningful?


Yes, that is completely fine.

It is also completely fine to get something that is INexpensive, romantic and meaningful.

(ie: She comes home to a bubble bath with rose petals all around, candles lit & a bottle of wine chilling.)


----------

